# Pepsi Bottle, 1905?



## Twelve acorns (Jun 7, 2020)

I was looking for some help identifying more details in this bottle we found. We found it working in our yard. It is an embossed Pepsi Cola bottle that seems to have the 1905 logo? It is stamped as Durham, NC (which from what I understand was one of the first two bottling franchises). I read that bottling started in 1905... which makes me wonder if this is one of the first bottles created from the Pepsi bottling franchising? It was a really fun find. I have enjoyed reading on the Pepsi history and thinking back more than 100 years ago to what my yard must have been. Are these worth anything?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

It’s a cool bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> It’s a cool bottle


Definitly worth some cash. You keeping it or want to sell?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2020)

I'd guess the bottle dates to around 1913 or after. Nice Find. It has Value but how much I'm not sure. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 8, 2020)

That's a good one! DUR 6-V3 according to Ayers guide. 1916-18 possibly up to 125$.


----------



## Twelve acorns (Jun 8, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Definitly worth some cash. You keeping it or want to sell?


Guess it depends on how much it is worth.


----------



## Twelve acorns (Jun 8, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> That's a good one! DUR 6-V3 according to Ayers guide. 1916-18 possibly up to 125$.


What does DUR-6V3 mean? Thanks for the info!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> That's a good one! DUR 6-V3 according to Ayers guide. 1916-18 possibly up to 125$.


Is this from volume 1 or 2 ?


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 9, 2020)

It's from vol 2 (2000) I am unclear what the 6 stands for but V3 means there are 3 variations of this bottle most likely color variations. There are at least 26 different straight sided bottles from Durham NC.


----------



## NCbottles (Jun 9, 2020)

Twelve acorns said:


> I was looking for some help identifying more details in this bottle we found. We found it working in our yard. It is an embossed Pepsi Cola bottle that seems to have the 1905 logo? It is stamped as Durham, NC (which from what I understand was one of the first two bottling franchises). I read that bottling started in 1905... which makes me wonder if this is one of the first bottles created from the Pepsi bottling franchising? It was a really fun find. I have enjoyed reading on the Pepsi history and thinking back more than 100 years ago to what my yard must have been. Are these worth anything?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Durham started to bottle Pepsi in 1908 and made many bottle types. The one you have is 1918 to 1923


----------



## NCbottles (Jun 9, 2020)

It should be worth $45 to $60


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> It's from vol 2 (2000) I am unclear what the 6 stands for but V3 means there are 3 variations of this bottle most likely color variations. There are at least 26 different straight sided bottles from Durham NC.


26 from Durham alone that is a lot. Thanks for the reply. Pepsi is my favorite cola. I love the many different styles of their bottles over the years.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## old59 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice find!  Since you found that in your yard, I would start looking for the cap.  In decent condition the cap would be worth a lot more than the bottle.


----------



## dogtx (Jun 10, 2020)

It from the teens


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 10, 2020)

I Doubt the Cap/Crown would be decent, probably rusted beyond Recognition. Maybe even crumble in your hand. I had 2 or 3 green caps before & think I got at least $50 for them, maybe $75. can't remember, was 10 years ago. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice one for sure.  Never found even a piece of an early Pepsi in over 45 years of looking.  Plenty of SS Cokes, but no Pepsis.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 19, 2020)

One H of a find!


----------

